# Planting food plots



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking for some information on planting food plots for deer, I am talking about the store bought specific deer food, not just leaving corn or beans unharvested. I am assuming you plant the feed just like any other crop. Since they don't make herbicides that are deer food plot friendly, would you recommend hand pulling or hoeing the weeds, or just let them grow for "cover" for the deer. Last question, this must be something that needs to be tilled up and replanted every year.

Any help from others that have planted food plots would be great, of course this is for 2007 season.

Thanks in advance for your input.

T


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If I am not mistaken Bio-Logic makes round-up ready planting mixes. I have never used them though, just heard the guys discussing it.

The best food plot I have seen had Millet, Corn, Sorghum and oats planted in 12" rows. It had some weeds in it but it was loaded with deer and upland birds.

Bob


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Defienetly go with the Round-up. The first year we didnt use round up and man did we get weeds. We started using round up last year and our plots look awsome. We usually mow our plots a few times during the summer when there's rain in the forecast and that seems to keep our plots nice and green. You can get the Perrenial mix or the annual mix. The Perrenial mix can last up to 5 seasons without planting. The annuals need to be replanted every year. You will get more tonnage out of your plot with an annual but we just dont have all the equipment at hand so we went with the perrenial and it seems preetty good. Godd Luck with it they are defiently worth the work and $$$$ :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

what kind of sized plots do you guys plant and what is the annual cost usually for this?


----------

